# PDH Audits



## Mike1144 (Oct 28, 2008)

Has anyone been asked to provide their state board for verification of their PDH's?

Texas doesn't require you to submit anything when you renew your license annually, but they do ask you to keep records in case of an audit. Recently a coworker was asked by the Texas board to supply verification of all the PDH's he claimed this year. I'm just curious what other engineers across the country have experience.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Oct 28, 2008)

Colorado doesn't require the Professional development credits, but I do know a few that do. I have a couple coworkers with licenses in Texas and both keep records in case of an Audit, but in the combined 20 years of experience between them no audits have been done.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Oct 28, 2008)

My boss was audited 2 years ago (in Texas) and another engineer who is licensed in Texas and Louisiana has been audited by both states in the past 6 years. The way I understand it, Texas does random audits... and tries to do enough of them so that everyone has heard of *someone* being audited... fear of being audited tends to keep people honest.


----------



## csb (Oct 28, 2008)

Random audits happen in Wyoming...know of one guy that's been the "lucky" pick twice.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2008)

csb said:


> Random audits happen in Wyoming...know of one guy that's been the "lucky" pick twice.


Mebbe you should play his license# for the lottery ...

I am not sayin' ... just sayin' .. 

JR


----------



## csb (Oct 29, 2008)

^ It's Wyoming...the license numbers don't go high enough to make the picks! And we even started this whole licensing business!


----------

